
CSS Tricks - ivanche
https://css-tricks.com/
======
Sileni
This might not be particularly useful, especially if you're not the owner, but
the relative sizes of elements on the page reminds me of early phone browsers
in a really uncomfortable way. I couldn't look at the page for more than ~30s
before my eyes started to hurt.

I have no idea why, maybe I need more coffee.

